# CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad :(



## DK199 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi

My friends mum phoned me to say her computer wasn't working so I went to have a look.

On the initial boot up the system just stops at the first screen where the I/O devices such as Hardrive and cd-rom are detected.

At the bottom of the screen it says:

CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad
Press F2 To Run Setup 
Press F1 To Load Default Values And Continue

I have tried both options but it appears that the keyboard isn't working as nothing happens.

This PC is a Packard Bell and unfortunately my friends mum was unable to find the specification of the computer so I don't know the make and model of the Motherboard.....all i know is that it has a Athlon 2200XP. I know I can open it up to find out but I was only there a short while and it was in an awkward place.

One final bit of info, I was told that the computer would randomly start itself up.....not sure this to be 100% accurate as it sounded really odd but maybe it has something to do with this.

As the computer doesn't boot up all my attention is to the CMOS chip, would a new battery do the trick or is it new motherboard time....the computer is only about 3 years old.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers Guys.

Dave

p.s. is a CMOS battery a standard size for every motherboard?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can try a new battery - almost all motherboards use the same 3 volt coin shaped battery that can be bought at any store that sells batteries.

Also, fo most computers you need a PS2 keyboard rather then a USB keyboard to get into the BIOS setup - so check its not USB.


----------



## DK199 (Apr 11, 2003)

cheers Triple6, gonna try a new battery today.....hopefully it will solve the prob...if no i don't think they will mind a new £30 motherboard.

It is a ps2 keboard....first thing i checked.


----------



## DK199 (Apr 11, 2003)

Tried resetting the cmos then a new battery but still getting the same error! 

I now know what mb it is:

Packard Bell
MS-6511 Explorer Motherboard

http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/pb/mb/explorer.htm

Is there anything else I can do or should I just go get a new Motherboard?

Dave


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Any new motherboard will make the Recovery CD's useless if they are customized to the system.

If you do go for a new motherboard make sure it supports SDRAM or you'll need to buy DDR ram for it as well.

But there's still things to try.

Disconnect ALL the drives, CD/HDD/Floppy, and remove any PCI cards. Youcan also try disconnecting all the externally connected devices except for the keyboard and monitor. Maybe its one of these devices causing the problem. And if possibly try different RAM or if there's more then one stick of RAM try them one at a time. I would even try a different keyboard - I've seen keyboards cause errors. If you can get into the BIOS after doing any of this then start adding the devices back one at a time.


----------



## RNS0504 (Dec 22, 2004)

I had this EXACT same problem on my Gateway 500 series over x-mas... What i did was go to the MOBO manufacturer's site (in my case, Intel) and downloaded the latest BIOS. Saved to a floppy. On my board there was a special "BIOS recovery mode" activated by jumper. In my case i removed the jumper, and with the floppy in the drive, booted the PC. No video showed of course, but i expected this. Momentarily, the floppy light came on and made the floppy noise. After about 2 minutes, the light shut off. I removed the Floppy, replaced the jumper, held my breath, and hit the power button....... AND IT LIVED!

EDIT: My earlier post... http://forums.techguy.org/t310900.html


----------

